# Cleaning products for odor



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am removing carpet due to Jodi's accidents , I have not been very successful with Jodi's training and whatever accidents he has had he will go back to those spots even though I've used the odor products like OUT. I keep the carpeted areas of the house babygated but if he gets the chance he'll go on the carpet. 

Is there a product I can use to clean the plywood as much as possble, before I install new flooring ? I am hoping that the new flooring will solve the problem of Jodi smelling any old odors and returning to mark those spots but I want to make sure I do what I can to get rid of any lingering odors that might attract him.

I can see 'water' stains on the plywood, and I've saturated it with OUT to breakdown any pee , which seems to have worked. But dogs noses being what they are...I want to make sure it is clean. Plus I just want it clean even if I didn't have Jodi. 

Thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....amp;item=174030

I love ODOBAN. It really takes away the odor.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I use Nature's Miracle and love it.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks people !


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 6 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772616


> http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....amp;item=174030
> 
> I love ODOBAN. It really takes away the odor.[/B]


I second the ODOBAN. It is an amazing product; it not only removes the odor but leave a pleasant smell.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have also taken up my carpet and need something to remove odor from a concrete subflooring, do you think the odo ban would work?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

With concrete you can use hydrogen peroxide. It kills the enzymes in the urine.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ May 9 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774032


> With concrete you can use hydrogen peroxide. It kills the enzymes in the urine.[/B]



Thanks Brit, do i just pour it on or do i mix it with something, also can i put it in a Garden Sprayer and spray liberally?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (MySugarBears @ May 9 2009, 02:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774035


> QUOTE (Cosy @ May 9 2009, 02:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774032





> With concrete you can use hydrogen peroxide. It kills the enzymes in the urine.[/B]



Thanks Brit, do i just pour it on or do i mix it with something, also can i put it in a Garden Sprayer and spray liberally?
[/B][/QUOTE]


You can really dilute it half and half with water. Just pour or spray liberally and if you want, work it in. I learned
this from carpet cleaners, believe it or not. He also said I could use it on carpet but I was always afraid it might
lighten it, so I stick with Nature's Miracle there.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hydrogen peroxide should work with the wooden floors too , do you think ?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ May 9 2009, 04:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774062


> Hydrogen peroxide should work with the wooden floors too , do you think ?[/B]


I don't know that I would try it on wood floors. Maybe a wipe over.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (Allheart @ May 6 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772616


> http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....amp;item=174030
> 
> I love ODOBAN. It really takes away the odor.[/B]



Please be careful with Odoban. Several of us have lost dogs because of the odoban. We used it in the wash to get rid of the odors and found our dogs could not tolerate it. I know for sure of 3 dogs who have died as the result of using odoban. They were all smaller dogs, meaning the lower end of their breed. All of us used it in the laundry. They started by having seizures and repiratory distress. It just got worse and worse and we didn't know that the odoban caused it until later. On autopsy (necropsy) the lungs were hyperinflated like little balloons. It also affected the liver. It shut the liver down and it originally looked like liver shunt. But, the autospies proved it to be otherwise. 
I didn't believe it until I lost Henry to it. So, I am passing on this warning. Don't use Odoban in carpets and laundry or on the floor where the dogs run. Protect your little ones.

Tina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 10 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774185


> QUOTE (Allheart @ May 6 2009, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=772616





> http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate....amp;item=174030
> 
> I love ODOBAN. It really takes away the odor.[/B]



Please be careful with Odoban. Several of us have lost dogs because of the odoban. We used it in the wash to get rid of the odors and found our dogs could not tolerate it. I know for sure of 3 dogs who have died as the result of using odoban. They were all smaller dogs, meaning the lower end of their breed. All of us used it in the laundry. They started by having seizures and repiratory distress. It just got worse and worse and we didn't know that the odoban caused it until later. On autopsy (necropsy) the lungs were hyperinflated like little balloons. It also affected the liver. It shut the liver down and it originally looked like liver shunt. But, the autospies proved it to be otherwise. 
I didn't believe it until I lost Henry to it. So, I am passing on this warning. Don't use Odoban in carpets and laundry or on the floor where the dogs run. Protect your little ones.

Tina
[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG Tina, thanks so much for the warning. OMG!!!!!!! What about nature's miracle? What do you use now? I haven't used it in a while, as Mia no longer has accidents...and Leo was pad trained when I got him. I am so grateful to you for this warning.

Edit: Oh forgive me Tina, I didn't mention how sorry I was for your losses and thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OH MY...how horrible to lose those dogs ! 

thanks too for the warning. I was planning to 'wash' the bare plywood floors (rather than a hardwood floor) where any stains had gone thru the carpet/underlay to make sure there were no odors remaining in the floor before I put new flooring down. Hoping this would keep Jodi from marking any of those old spots.

Again, so sad about those dogs! I am glad I asked this question, there are so many hazards out there. We need a hazard sheet, compiling most common hazards, adding things like the poisonous plants, dog food additives to avoid etc. We have many lists of different categories but do we have this all in one place as a reference?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I've gone through two puppies with nature's miracle. We use it for everything. LOL


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

Since you are just putting it on the wood underneath the carpet. Plywood? How about pouring straight bleach on the place? Or putting it on some paper towels and letting it set on the places for a while?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I use mild bleach water or Fabuloso from walmart to mop floors. It's hard to find a product that is competely safe. Lysol causes liver damage to suseptable dogs. 
Thank you for your kindness. I just want other's to know it can happen, we just don't know which of our dogs could be suseptable to cleaning supplies. 

Tina


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have taken to sprinkling a little baking soda over the spot and letting it sit for a while and vacuuming it up.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I'm sure something will work. Yep it is on the plywood, so I might try the bleach (maybe diluted).


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 10 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774474


> I use mild bleach water or Fabuloso from walmart to mop floors. It's hard to find a product that is competely safe. Lysol causes liver damage to suseptable dogs.
> Thank you for your kindness. I just want other's to know it can happen, we just don't know which of our dogs could be suseptable to cleaning supplies.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Do you have tile floors with grout? If so, what do you use on that?


----------



## Age (3 mo ago)

allheart said:


> QUOTE (Tina @ May 10 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=774185 Please be careful with Odoban. Several of us have lost dogs because of the odoban. We used it in the wash to get rid of the odors and found our dogs could not tolerate it. I know for sure of 3 dogs who have died as the result of using odoban. They were all smaller dogs, meaning the lower end of their breed. All of us used it in the laundry. They started by having seizures and repiratory distress. It just got worse and worse and we didn't know that the odoban caused it until later. On autopsy (necropsy) the lungs were hyperinflated like little balloons. It also affected the liver. It shut the liver down and it originally looked like liver shunt. But, the autospies proved it to be otherwise. I didn't believe it until I lost Henry to it. So, I am passing on this warning. Don't use Odoban in carpets and laundry or on the floor where the dogs run. Protect your little ones. Tina [/B]


 OMG Tina, thanks so much for the warning. OMG!!!!!!! What about nature's miracle? What do you use now? I haven't used it in a while, as Mia no longer has accidents...and Leo was pad trained when I got him. I am so grateful to you for this warning. Edit: Oh forgive me Tina, I didn't mention how sorry I was for your losses and thank you for sharing. [/QUOTE] My chihuahua had her first seizure EVER today. And I used ODOBAN a few hours before! For the first time


----------

